
If Solar and Wind Are So Cheap, Why Are They Making Electricity So Expensive? - SQL2219
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2018/04/23/if-solar-and-wind-are-so-cheap-why-are-they-making-electricity-more-expensive/#67e70e3e1dc6
======
bradknowles
Got a non payware link?

~~~
benaadams
> The reason? Their fundamentally unreliable nature. Both solar and wind
> produce too much energy when societies don’t need it, and not enough when
> they do.

> Solar and wind thus require that natural gas plants, hydro-electric dams,
> batteries or some other form of reliable power be ready at a moment’s notice
> to start churning out electricity when the wind stops blowing and the sun
> stops shining.

> And unreliability requires solar- and/or wind-heavy places like Germany,
> California and Denmark to pay neighboring nations or states to take their
> solar and wind energy when they are producing too much of it.

